# HHI weather forecast



## Pompey Family (Jul 13, 2012)

Just had a look at the extended forecast for the week when we're at Grande Ocean, 21/07, and it's showing rain all week!!!!  For the last three months it has rained solidly in England every day and we've not had a summer, I can't believe that it's going to be raining for our holiday!  Does anyone know whether it will be a whole day of solid rain or is it likely to be a heavy shower and after ten minutes the sun comes out?


----------



## senorak (Jul 13, 2012)

We just returned from a week in HHI....and although the forecast had a 30% chance of rain for most days, we only had a brief downpour one evening.  In fact, during most of our weeklong summer stays in HHI, the forecast showed a chance of rain everyday, but it usually turned out HOT and sunny.  And if it rained, it was only for a short time.

Deb


----------



## terryfic (Jul 13, 2012)

*HHI Weather*

I have visited HHI frequently over the past 30 years and have concluded that the weather forecasts for the island are 100% unreliable.  Summer weather is generally hot and humid with chance of evening thunderstorms.  Make your plans accordingly and ignore the weather channel.  Enjoy!


----------



## jme (Jul 13, 2012)

on the coast, you never know. however, that said, the radar shows the entire southeast covered in clouds, random rain and thunderstorms, so I would predict a pretty overcast and rainy week ahead. always better to be there in the rain than at home, though.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 14, 2012)

We were supposed to have thunderstorms all week. Haven't seen more than 6 drops of rain. That said, it could be raining on one street and not on others. I only see isolated/scattered thunderstorms predicted not steady rain. The storms usually hit in late afternoon for about 15 - 30 mins. You'll have a great time.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response.  I'll pretend I never read JME's  .  I really can't do with the holiday being a washout, we're so desperate for some semblance of a summer here that it would be absolutely devastating to not be able to lay back and relax in the sun around the pool and beach.


----------



## jme (Jul 14, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> Thanks for the response.  I'll pretend I never read JME's  .  I really can't do with the holiday being a washout, we're so desperate for some semblance of a summer here that it would be absolutely devastating to not be able to lay back and relax in the sun around the pool and beach.



Didn't mean to be negative, but just saw as many storms on the radar as I've EVER seen at once, but as Pat and i both said, on the coast, sometimes it just doesn't matter......anything can happen........the winds can blow everything to either side of you. I never meant "steady rain", but just a lot of rain around the southeast to watch out for......it's always more spotty this time of year. not so much steady anything, but as Pat says, raining here, raining there....ever changing. 

Looking at today's radar, there's a lot around Louisiana....most of the time it moves to the NE....that's bad for Ga and SC, but it could dissipate too. This recent heat wave just makes things way too unpredictable. 

I just didn't want to say, "Oh everything's looking great..." and have you very disappointed. It does look like there's a lot of precipitation hanging around the SE, though---- a lot..... and it's seeming to move in a funny pattern.....sort of swirling or more stationary rather than moving >NE>.   So that's what made me nervous for you guys....it could hang around all week.......but sure hope i'm wrong. There's no way even a meteorologist can predict this stuff. All they can do is go to the window and tell you what they see NOW.  but if it makes you feel better, I'll call the resort and see what i can do....

If Lady Luck is both just and reciprocal, you'll be fine------ When we were in UK twice in recent years......3 consecutive weeks in England and 2 weeks in Scotland, we saw only one afternoon of misty rain in Scotland out of those 5 weeks....astounding!  And we drove all over both countries and made one out-trip to France.......So, maybe you'll have a perfect time of it here....i surely hope so.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Even if it rains everyday it won't be all day everyday and (usually) it will only be in the late afternoon or evening.  Where I live that is August summer weather  and, with temperatures in the mid 80's to 90 +, you will definitely not think it is Winter, Spring or Autumn.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello Pompey family.  I just mentioned you in a post this week about how you are the only people I know of who were able to get a July Carolina beach week -- and with an Orlando week at that.  Anyway, I wouldn't worry about the weather.  I just spent 4th of July week at Ocean Pointe, which is much more south than Grande Ocean, but we hardly saw a cloud let alone any rain all week.  Nothing but bright sunshine.

America by in large has been hot and sunny this year.  Last year, summer took a while to reach Ohio.  I went to Myrtle Beach last summer and the weather was great except for one day when it rained all day and night.

I've gone to the Carolina's dozens of times in the summer and most of the time the weather is HOT and sunny.  But, when it rains, it rains for a long time.  An all day rain is common and some summer, I have had rain for three days in a row, but that is not the norm.

I think you will have a great time with very little, if any rain.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 15, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Hello Pompey family.  I just mentioned you in a post this week about how you are the only people I know of who were able to get a July Carolina beach week -- and with an Orlando week at that.



I'm not sure if there was some string pulling by Interval as we received a call from them not long after putting the request through offering us a trade into Barony.  I was quite surprised as I didn't really expect the trade let alone so quickly however he called again the following day saying there had been a mistake and the trade had been fulfilled by someone else.  This didn't ring true however he stated that he would "sort something out" for our troubles.  About four weeks later we received confirmation that our trade was successful into Grande Ocean.  Whether this was down to some string pulling or not we'll never know.

Just checked several sites, most are saying scattered thunderstorms (I can handle this) and one just says rain so I'm feeling a bit more optimistic.  I should stop looking really as it's becoming a bit obsessive however three months of solid rain can really get you down and desperation for a bit of sun creeps in.


----------



## jme (Jul 15, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> I'm not sure if there was some string pulling by Interval as we received a call from them not long after putting the request through offering us a trade into Barony.  I was quite surprised as I didn't really expect the trade let alone so quickly however he called again the following day saying there had been a mistake and the trade had been fulfilled by someone else.  This didn't ring true however he stated that he would "sort something out" for our troubles.  About four weeks later we received confirmation that our trade was successful into Grande Ocean.  Whether this was down to some string pulling or not we'll never know.
> 
> Just checked several sites, most are saying scattered thunderstorms (I can handle this) and one just says rain so I'm feeling a bit more optimistic.  I should stop looking really as it's becoming a bit obsessive however three months of solid rain can really get you down and desperation for a bit of sun creeps in.



"LUCKY YOU" on that trade. Grande Ocean is THE place to be on Hilton Head....you'll love it.  The pools are awesome, and you'll enjoy walking the beach----it's very wide and flat, and also conducive to bike riding. I'm very happy that Interval helped you out.

And don't worry about the possibility of rain....we've been going for 14 years (3 consecutive weeks at a time in June, plus more) and have only once had more than a couple of rainy days per week .... once in September where it rained for 6 days. Usually clear all week the rest of those.  We just completed our 72nd week at GO.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 17, 2012)

Pat H said:


> We were supposed to have thunderstorms all week. Haven't seen more than 6 drops of rain. That said, it could be raining on one street and not on others. I only see isolated/scattered thunderstorms predicted not steady rain. The storms usually hit in late afternoon for about 15 - 30 mins. You'll have a great time.



That's the truth - on Sunday here in Savannah we had intermittent thundershowers that lasted approximately 15 minutes, and then the rain would stop and the sun would come out.  I've also seen times where it's raining on my side of the street, but not on the other side of the street, or times when the sun is shining and it's raining.  Our weather is bizarre.

Pompey family - I'd recommend getting out to the beach early in the day (no later than 10 am, probably).  Unless it looks absolutely dreadful out, you're likely to get at least a good half day in.  As Pat mentions, our rainstorms tend to hit in the late afternoon.  Even when they do it, they pass relatively quickly for the most part.  Even with radar maps you can get the idea that the weather will be horrid when in fact you'll just have a bad half hour to a couple of hours and the rest of the day may be perfectly fine.  

The other advantage to getting to the beach in the morning is avoiding the worst of the heat - it was 93 degrees F here at 9:00 this morning.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks CapriciousC, that's good to know.  I am aiming on being at the beach early however I don't think the teenagers remember what 9 am looks like.  After a quick conversion 33 C that early in the morning is hot!  The best we've achieved during this "summer" is 70 f.


----------

